# Help! What do you think of this carder?



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So there is a person on Ravelry who has a Strauch Finest for sale. We have pm'd back and forth. She doesn't want to ship it but will if it doesn't sell locally. Looks peachy. 500.00. 

Another person sent me a PM about a Fricke carder they would sell me for 250.

Here is what she wrote: 
I have a Fricke drum carder that I was going to list for sale if you are interested. Fricke was the company that first made what is now known as the Strauch Finest. It is almost identical with a fine cloth. Mine is a few years old and has been well loved with a few crooked teeth but it still cards just fine
Here are some pics. Iâm sorry I didnât get a chance to clean the wool out of it but I will be sure to clean it before sending if you want it.

I do not have the original wool pick so Iâve been using the knitting needle in the pic that Iâll send along with it.

I took a pick of the crooked teeth in the cloth seam and another representative photo of the cloth.


What do you think?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not seeing a drive band from the drum to the licker. Is it included?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, it is...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Strauch bought out Fricke, mine is a Fricke. The one she sent you pictures of I think is a small one, fairly narrow. Did she tell you the size? I looked on the website and it looks like it is the Petite http://www.strauchfiber.com/dc_petite.php it is only about 8" wide so not very wide at all. It also does not have the chain drive that the others do, which is one of the main reasons I went with mine over others. Either way they both seem like fairly good deals. Also the teeth on her main drum look a bit beat up to me.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota - that is the drum carder I have and I love it. It is the Strauch Petite and while the batts aren't as big as those that are made with some others, those batts are plenty big enough. 

If it helps, I think I paid $325 for mine several years ago- used-with a doffing stick and doffing brush and a few "parting gifts" (add ins, silk noil, sari silk) - and mine has the bent teeth, too - but they do not have a noticeable impact on the integrity of the batt.

You can't go wrong at that price, really - and besides, drum carders resale rather easily.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it looks like a good one! Any carder will be faster than hand cards!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the input! That helps a lot! 

I sent a pm to the person with the Strauch and told her that I would still purchase hers if she would ship but needed to know because I have an option on another one that I think would work for me. The person with the Fricke knows I was waiting on the Strauch person so we are giving her a small window to say yes or no. 

Either way, it looks like I am going to have a carder!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like it is going to be the Fricke. I think it will work out fine for me but I'm going to drive you all nuts with questions, I am quite sure. 

Now I have to get some sparkly bits and things that shine and nubby things and silky bits so that I can play! 

I feel like a kid in a candy store. I would like a bit of this...and a bit of that....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yee haw!!!!! I love love love drum carding!!!!!

here a couple of useful videos that I like. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix04kqYpTxk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlX4jipDrzM[/ame]

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/drumcarder.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLrOk9H3Y2M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBFQR6OnzQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCZVRurKTt4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vm7x7DIsoI[/ame]

one of my favorites- drum carding with crazy cuckoo Rexene-[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beELIWEaO6g[/ame]


the very "Controversial" article called "SIDEWAYS" that threw my carding world on its head. 

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2009/02/13/sideways.html

a good blog post

http://osbornfiber.com/2010/07/17/on-drum-carding-a-fleece/

and an old thread from when I got my drum carder

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/397107-drum-carder-101-a.html


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for those links, WIHH! Those vids will be very helpful and I bookmarked the links, too. 

I couldn't find the article called Sideways. And what fun to read the article on when you got your carder! 

I'm so excited! So much to learn.... further down the garden path I go.

You guys are so great....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ooops, I fixed it- here it is!

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2009/02/13/sideways.html


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, WIHH! 

Oh, so much to learn! 

This weekend is going to be pretty much my last hurrah to get the outside stuff done before the snow flies. I have a wee bit of painting to do and some gardens to put to bed. And then I will have inside fibery stuff to do and play with and learn. 

Oh, happy me!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I know. Fall is falling. 

After this wedding and a week of goofing off awards, we will be gettng into high gear getting ready for the winter ahead. 

But then, after that, its time to cuddle up, hunker down, and enjoy staying inside.


----------

